# Engine codes



## dgoat8u (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey guys, i have a 66 gto. I thought i had a original 389 but looking at the #'s i'm not sure now. The engine # and code by the water pump is not there. The cast # behind #8 cyl. is 9790071, which from what i could find was a 68-69 400 ci. The date of production code by the distributor is L127, which again from my research is Dec. 1967. Thanks for the help!! :confused


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

1968 engine. An excellent year for a 400: high nickel content, very strong block. Not as cool sounding as "389", but an excellent engine with better breathing. Enjoy!


----------



## dgoat8u (Jan 10, 2011)

*more info. on 400 ci.*

Ok, the engine # and codes are next to the timing chain cover from 67 on up. I found a # that says SR85542. What the heck is that?? Or is the # under the chain cover? The heads are 093's from 66 389 i guess... man i'm confused!


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

SR service replacement which was a block installed by a dealer typcially under warranty.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Here's where the vin is located. Not sure if a service replacement block would have that number.... Thinking not if it was dealer installed....


----------



## dgoat8u (Jan 10, 2011)

*Service replacement*

So it might be possible that the original 389 was replaced with this production code Dec. 1967 400 from the dealership? With out the documentation, i'll probably never know, i guess i can't say it's the original engine. It will affect the value of my car with out knowing for sure. Hmmm...


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

With the original '66 heads, intake, etc. installed, there's a good chance it's an original service replacement that was done on your car while still under warranty. There was a 50,000 mile warranty on the '66's, I forget the miles. Yes, having the non born-with block will have an effect on the value of the vehicle. Not a huge issue, IMO for a car that is being used as a car and not a showboat.


----------

